# Custom Sixguns



## cddogfan1

Sent my superblackhawk 44 to John Gallager today. He is going to change the grip frame, tune the action and possibly some other accurizing.  It is my first custom work on a sixgun and I am pumped.  So guys could you post up some of your pics of your cutom sixguns.  Who did them and what did they do and why.  Lest see some Hartons, Bowens, Gallaghers, Strohs, Reeders, Clements, Linebaughs (Father or son), and Horvaths or who ever.  Thanks


----------



## jmoser

I bought a .44  mag Vaquero and had David Clement convert it into .45 Colt, did the action work myself.  The Ruger chambers are loose and reaming out the cylinder from .44 to .45 gets a perfect fit.  He added a custom 5.5" bbl, I bought birdseye Maple unfinished grip panels and finished them myself.

Have to get pix later.


----------



## seeemmiss

Here is an old model Ruger 41 magnum worked over by Bowen. 






Here is an old model 357 flattop blackhawk coverted to 41 magnum by Bowen. Has Roy Fishpaw rams horn grips





Here is an old model 45 Colt blackhawk with a dress up by Bowen. 





Here is another old model 45 Colt, 45 acp convertable Ruger Blackhawk with a custom 5 inch barrel and full length ejector rod installed. Work also done by Hamilton Bowen.





Here is an old model Ruger single six 22 cal, 22 magnum once again by Bowen. 






Got a couple of more up at Bowen's place right now. Can you tell I like his work??


----------



## cddogfan1

Nice stuff.  Look like you like a 41 also.


----------



## seeemmiss

I do LOVE the 41. The other two guns at Bowen's place right now are both 41 magnums. One is an old model with a custom 7 1/2 in barrel on it and the other is a blues Redhawk that is just getting a trigger job.


----------



## horse2292

A pair of Ruger Vaqueros.  Swapped the hammer to the blackhawk style. I can't remember if its trigger/action job. But they are very slick. Also added the buffalo horn grips(black) on the stainless guns.


----------



## fishfryer

Very nice! 41 magnums are winners too


----------



## cddogfan1

NO one else got any pics.


----------



## sixgunner

*bowen gun*

Ruger Blackhawk 44 SPL by Bowen. Custom walnut grips by Scott Kolar. Shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## flhr62

seeemmiss, you have some nice guns


----------



## Kicking Bird

You sure got some Beautiful Custom Single Actions seeemmiss, Bowen's Work Is top shelf, I like them all but # 1 Is a Real Beauty !

Your 44 Speacial by Bowen Is Real Nice Sixgunner !

Thank's for sharing all the picture's,

I really like my Ruger Bisley Vaquero just like It Is but after seeing these Custom Single Actions I wonder what Bowen could do with this one ? I better check out his web-site and get some Idea's,


----------



## tas6691

I own 2 Gallager custom guns. Here is my prize, Blackhawk 44 mag with bisley conversion and 5 inch S&W barrel. Beautiful and a tack driver.


----------



## Capt Quirk

What is the advantage of converting a 44 to a 45?


----------



## gregj

Man,  I think i just wet myself,  those are some fine looking Rugers.  Makes me  wish i never sold my 4 digit  
old model Blackhawk  in 41 mag.  I think thats the worse move i ever made in selling a gun.  Have regreted it ever since.  Hope to find another one someday.

greg


----------



## Kicking Bird

tas6691 said:


> I own 2 Gallager custom guns. Here is my prize, Blackhawk 44 mag with bisley conversion and 5 inch S&W barrel. Beautiful and a tack driver.



That Is one Beautiful Blackhawk ! Real Nice, Thank's for sharing the picture's,


----------



## Arokcrwlr

Bowen Nimrod 44 mag






Linebaugh Custom 500L






Gallagher 44 mag long cylinder






Jim Stroh 44 mag







Bowen Perfected Bisley 41 mag with Gallagher long/linebored cylinder







Freedom Arms M83 475L - every desirable "custom" feature from the factory


----------



## kweidner

check out the avatar.   smithed by McCullough rifle co in Selma Al.  just got it back from duracoat.  now in mossy oak with a burris 2x7 ed Doracoated as well.


----------



## cddogfan1

Just seeing if anybody picked up anything new.


----------



## Arokcrwlr

I just picked this up.  It's a 500 Linebaugh from Jack Huntington.






BIG holes...


----------



## pacecars

Capt Quirk said:


> What is the advantage of converting a 44 to a 45?




With Bowen, Linebaugh and similar makers that convert to .357, .41 or .44 to .45 LC it allows for a tighter chamber than what is usually provided by Ruger. The "tight" cylinder 6 shot .45s allow for increased power without having to step up to the much more powerful and expensive custom 5 shot cylinder. To me the perfect .45 Long Colt would be a Colt New Frontier in .357 or .44 Spl rechambered to .45 by Bowen or linebaugh


----------



## Razor Blade

Wow , this makes me want to go and get me a big ol revolver. Nice guns guys.


----------



## Darrell H

Beautiful revolvers guys!  Arokcrwlr, congratulations on the new 500 LB.  I love those grips, who made them?


----------



## Arokcrwlr

The previous owner did the scrimshaw work - he is very talented.  I am not sure who made the micarta grip panels (I assume Jack).

I have another with Jack now getting a 475L 5 shot conversion done.  It will have a 6" octagon barrel and some fancy walnut grips.  Should have it back by the end of summer.

Here's a better pic of the right grip panel







And a not-so good pic of the other side


----------



## Arokcrwlr

Here's a few more...

Gallagher 45C with long cylinder, 5.5" barrel w/full length ejector rod housing, re-contoured and fitted grips, and the usual action job, etc.






Dave Clements OM Flattop with full length ERH, custom gold bar ft. sights, #5 locking basepin, SBH hammer, etc...











Jim Stroh 480 Ruger SRH, barrel chopped to 3.5", custom ft. sight, bead blast finish, action job, etc...


----------



## WELLS8230

Wow


----------



## Darrell H

Arokcrwlr, those are beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pacecars

Sweet! Spoke to Bowen yesterday about building a New Model Blackhawk Flattop in 10mm with a .38-40 cylinder. Should make a nice light and potent carry gun.


----------



## blackbear

SSWWEEETT   Ruger's Rule!


----------



## Arokcrwlr

Resurrecting this thread...

My latest from Huntington - 475L


----------



## ATLRoach

Wow beautiful pistol!


----------



## Darrell H

ATLRoach said:


> Wow beautiful pistol!



X2...beautiful revolver!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

That octogon barrel pistol looks mighty nice.


----------



## Razor Blade

Guys , i am drooling all over my computer. They are some beautiful guns here.


----------



## cddogfan1

Some real nice stuff here.  Thanks Guys.


----------



## usmc2112

Nice looking wheel guns!


----------



## kweidner

*Yep*

Should still be on my avatar.  Custom 29 Smith.  McCullough from Alabama did this one. It is now been sent to dura-coat for full camo dip.  Need to update picture.  All I got to say is don't lay it down in the woods.


----------

